# Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren



## dc1981 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin im besitz eines schlauchboots mit luftboden.

meine frage ist jetzt,

"wie kann ich ihn stabilisieren um anständig zu stehen".

der luftboden ist leider nicht so stabil wie gedacht.

kann ich den evtl mit dünnen wasserbeständigen brettern 

auslegen um mehr stabilität reinzubekommen???

hat das schon mal jemand gemacht???

bin auch für andere tips dankbar.



grüße Daniel


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

möglich ist das, aber achte auf splitter


----------



## dat_geit (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Das ist durchaus möglich.
Du musst nur darauf achten, dass du wirklich nicht zu viel Gewicht damit ins Boot bringst und dir Gedanken über die Aufteilung machen.

Bewährt haben sich Nut und Federkonstruktionen mit Senkschrauben oder auch die Befestigung hit Hilfe von Löchern und Schlaufenverbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Teilen.

Damit das ganze handlich bleibt hatte ich vor langer Zeit mal ne 3er Aufteilung gebastelt.
Dann den Boden eingelegt und aufgeblasen.

Dann drückt der sich schön in die Konstruktion und hält super.

Die Verbindung zwischen den Teilen ist besonders bei leichten Wellenschlag von Vorteil.

Leider hatte ich die Bilder damals natürlich noch nicht digital......#q

Die Finde ich vermutlich leider nicht mehr.

Hab noch was in meinem coolen Schlauchiforum gefunden.

http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6476


Viel Spaß beim tüfteln.

Andy


----------



## dc1981 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

hab mir gedacht das schon mal jemand gemacht hat.

am den schnittkanten habe ich mir gedacht das ich die mit ner rohrschale abdecke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wo normalerweise heizungsrohre mit isoliert werden.


wie wäre das???  so kann nichts absplittern und das holz drückt nicht so auf die ausenhülle.


Grüße


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

im baumarkt gibt es platzten aus dünnem aber stabilem kunststoff (habe ich hier zumindest mal gesehen) die eignen sich besser als holz


----------



## Mirco (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Moin,

was ist denn das für ein Schlauchi?

Ich - 85,00 kg/Schuhgröße 41 ;-) -  habe mit meinem Airdeck keine derartigen Probleme!

Bringst Du denn genug Luftdruck in den Boden. Hast Du eine Pumpe mit Manometer?

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran?

Es wäre ja sehr ärgerlich und nahezu paradox sich bei einem Luftboden noch zusätzlich einen Holzboden einzubauen. 

Ist der Luftboden denn bei Dir eben?

Der Luftboden bei meinem Schlauchi wird durch den Luftkiel gewölbt, so dass ich hier gar keine Abhilfe durch eine Platte schaffen könnte.


----------



## vazzquezz (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*



dc1981 schrieb:


> "wie kann ich ihn stabilisieren um anständig zu stehen".



Ehrliche Frage:
Wozu musst Du beim Kleinbootpilken stehen ... ??? #t

V.


----------



## dc1981 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Hallo zusammen

so sieht es aus 





der boden hat diese typische wellenform. da ich lieber mal ne zeit lang stehe als sitze (was für meine rücken angenehmer ist) sollte der boden etwas stabieler sein.

klar sitze ich auch mal aber wie gesagt stabilerer boden wäre besser ;-)

Hatte vor es aus Siebdruckplatten zu machen.
um die kanten zu schonen halt die rohrisolierung frumherum zu kleben.
damit an der aussenhülle nichts passiert.


grüße


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Ähhhh ... |kopfkrat

DAMIT willst Du nicht wirklich zum Angeln auf die Ostsee...|bigeyes

V.


----------



## detlefb (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*



> Ähhhh ... |kopfkrat
> DAMIT willst Du nicht wirklich zum Angeln auf die Ostsee...|bigeyes
> V.



" von Ostsee"  war doch garnicht die Rede, oder |wavey:


----------



## dc1981 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*



> Ähhhh ... |kopfkrat
> DAMIT willst Du nicht wirklich zum Angeln auf die Ostsee...|bigeyes
> V.





> " von Ostsee" war doch garnicht die Rede, oder |wavey:


 
Ostsee hab ich nie gesagt.

Ist halt der einzige ort der etwas mit booten zu tun hat 

greetings


----------



## dat_geit (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

In der Tat würde ich auch nicht auf einen Ausflug damit in die Ostsee hoffen.....#t

Aber bei diesen Booten kann ich die generelle Idee den Boden zu stabilisieren verstehen.

Ich habe auch ein paar dazu in meinem Fuhrpark für das Funfahren auf unseren Hausgewässern.

Ich habe ja ein etwas stabileres Gerät und wünschte mir auch wegen der Ordnung und dem einfacheren Reinigen auch nen festen Boden.

Im übrigen möchte ich behaupten, dass der Stand in einem Gummibbot lange nicht so kippelig ist wie in manchen kleinen Feststoffboot.

Aber denk auch an nen Driftsack, der sich beim Schlauchi echt lohnt.

*Pimp my Gummiwurst* hört sich doch gut an oder????|uhoh::m


----------



## dat_geit (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Ich seh noch einen ehemaligen Gummibootkapitän und heutiger Rennbootbesitzer noch Richtung dänische Hoheitsgewässer entschwinden............:m

anno 2006 in der Flensburger Förde.......

dann irgendwann hinter dem Horizont kehrte er mit Fisch zurück und war uns mit den Bellys ein leuchtend Beispiel


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*



detlefb schrieb:


> " von Ostsee"  war doch garnicht die Rede, oder |wavey:



@Dedel: Kluchschnacker ...! Wir befinden uns immer noch in einem Unterforum des MEERESANGELNS! :m

V.


----------



## dc1981 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Hallo zusammen,

so für alle ;+

ich möchte es für die Maasseen in Roermond Holland nutzen, 
und nicht Nord o. Ostsee.






Da das ganze mir etwas zu wackelig ist, möchte ich den boden stabilisieren. Um im Drill #:besseren Überblik zu haben. was im sitzen ja nicht so geht, da man ja fast auf dem wasser sitz .

Da dies aber der einzige bereich des Boards ist der mit Booten zu tun hat, habe ich es halt hier reingeschrieben.

Achso, wer Bilder von seinen Stabilisierten Böden hat kann wenn er mag ja mal Bilder reinstellen.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## detlefb (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Dedel: Kluchschnacker ...! Wir befinden uns immer noch in einem Unterforum des MEERESANGELNS! :m
> 
> V.




jo, ist schon klar..... 
darum gibt hier auch keine Fragen zu Trailern, Rutenhalter, Schlauchboot Transporten auf dem Autodach und soweiter. :m Over


@ DC1981 es ist Alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Carptigers (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Habe schon öfter vom Boot Fische gedrillt, allerdings höchstens im Knieen . Selbst bei nen vernünftigen Schlauchboot wird das etwas wackelig .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

vor dreißig jahren ist mir auf dem wasser so ein ding geplatzt und nun bin ich von schlauchis geheilt.wenn du wegen platzmangel ein boot suchst dann gibt es eins aus alu 3 tlg.in einander zu stellen zum trapo.und am wasser zusammen schrauben und fertig.aber sicherer und standfest.


----------



## Lionhead (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen mit deinem Schlauchboot.|kopfkrat

Bei einem Boot wie dem abgebildeten mit einem Hochdruckluftboden kann man sicherlich etwas machen.
In meinem Schlauchboot brauche ich nicht zu stehen, weil ich Sitzbänke (Duchte) habe. 
Bei dem Materialien, die bei deinem Boot verwendet werden, musst sehr vorsichtig mit Kanten sein.

Meiner Meinung nach, ist dies nicht zum Angeln geeignet.

Besser 200 Euro sparen und ein Gebrauchtes 2,60-3 m Boot in der klassischen Bauform kaufen.

Jan


----------



## dat_geit (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Luftboden (schlauchboot) stabilisieren*

Jan, da haste deines aber wirklich günstig geschossen.

Ab und an gibbet ja auch mal ein Austellungsstück bei den Händlern....aber sonst wollen die lebst für gebrauchte noch ne Menge Holz haben.


----------

